# Tarjeta Sanitario Renewal



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

My wife has managed to lose her Tarjeta Sanitario, issued by the Junta de Andalucia. I have scrutinized the Internet for tips on how to get another one, documents required, etc., does anyone know please?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sanpiran said:


> My wife has managed to lose her Tarjeta Sanitario, issued by the Junta de Andalucia. I have scrutinized the Internet for tips on how to get another one, documents required, etc., does anyone know please?


You mean your actual Spanish Health card?
Here, we'd just go back to our local surgery and talk to the admin lady there. Might also involve going back to the main Health Centre as well


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sanpiran said:


> My wife has managed to lose her Tarjeta Sanitario, issued by the Junta de Andalucia. I have scrutinized the Internet for tips on how to get another one, documents required, etc., does anyone know please?


hi & welcome

best bet would be to ask at the clinic which issued it, I should think


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I lost mine in June, went to my local health centre in the village, filled in a form which they sent off and I got a replacement within a month. Meanwhile some kind soul had found the lost one and posted it to me.
So I have two!!


----------

